# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Spacing of Vertical Gridlines

## pfw3

I recently upgraded to Excel 2010 and I am having a problem formatting a chart as I was able to do in my previous version (2003). My chart has multi-level category axis labels, and I would like to have a vertical grid line separating each major group of categories. In my earlier version of Excel, I could right-click on one of the gridlines and then specify the spacing I wanted between gridlines. In Excel 2010, as soon as I indicate that I want multi-level category axis labels, I get a vertical gridline between each category and I am unable (or haven't yet figured out how) to alter the spacing. If I deselect the multi-level axis label option, I can adjust the spacing between the vertical gridlines, but the formatting of the labels is inappropriate. Hopefully there is a simple solution to the problem and I won't have to resort to using the drawing tools or text boxes to achieve the desired results. I have attached a workbook with samples of the data I am using and the two formatting results I have been able to achieve - neither of which is what I want.

----------


## MarvinP

In Excel 2010 if you click on the chart you will see the Chart Tools Tab.  Click Layout just under Chart Tools.  Find the Gridlines icon in the Axes Group.  Cursor on the Primary Vertical Gridlines >> and see at the bottom More Primary Vertical Gridline Options ....  Click on this.

Both Axes and Gridlines give dialogs for More Options.  I believe you will find your desired result hiding in these "More Options" dialogue boxes.  (I can't believe that 2010 won't have all the 2003 options)

----------


## pfw3

That is where I thought I would find it, too. Unfortunately, the options only relate to the appearance of the gridlines - color, weight, etc. I did not find anything that allowed me to control the spacing between the lines.

----------


## teylyn

Funny this! But it looks like the functionality is no longer there. As a workaround, try your chart 2 and then re-distribute the text in column B of your data table

Test
Point 1
Test 
Point 2
etc.

----------


## ma01hh

This is solved by:'*layout*' under charts options'*more primary horizontal/vertical axis options*' under '*axes*', choose relevant axis (e.g. if you want to change the vertical gridlines, select horziontal axis) select the relevant gap by changing the number of '*intervals between tick marks*' (first option on '*Axis Options*')

----------


## alesiracer

Hello,

I´ve tried several times the option you comment in "primary/secondary axis more options", but it´s unsuccesfull.

In my case, I have a meteorogical chart, with two different Y axis (values of Temperature and Relative Humidity) and a multilevel X axis (categories)wich represents days and hours.

When I did this kind of charts in office 2003 there were no problems, and I select vertical primary gridlines for each day interval; and secondary vertical gridlines every 6 hours... in order to check easily different behaviours.

But, in newer version of Office 2010 it is an impossible mission, hehe. When I select multiple X axis, the gridlines interval option doesnt work properly... I´m sure about this because when I change from multilevel to simple level, it recover the desired interval option... until I check again the multilevel, and it goes to hell one more time.

Does anyone solved this problem?

----------


## arlu1201

alesiracer,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## alesiracer

Sorry.

Here is my problem post:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ategories.html

Thanks for your help

----------

